# Very slow Nexus 7



## Bschrib

I'm on my second Nexus 7 and I was hoping that my first one was just bad or something. But after having had my new one for three days now everything is starting to slow to a crawl. I mean like if I flash a new ROM I can literally wait 5 minutes for it to go to the next screen after signing into my Google Account and telling it to allow location services..

The first thing I generally do after I get up and running on a new ROM is to load Titanium Backup -- The restore process while not quick never took this long (even two days ago on this unit). I just did a restore.. It started an HOUR ago and I'm only up to 43/111 apps restored.

This is in addition to the other issues like Chrome consistently freezing to the point that the power button doesn't work (and you have to wait for the system to come back to life.. by offering to close Chrome).

Has anyone else encountered these issues? Were you able to resolve it?

I'm about to throw this thing through the window.

-edit-
I have the 16GB unit, currently with Trinity's alpha 22 and winner00's CM10 Kang (7/31) with recommended gapps.


----------



## NatemZ

So you have had 2 with this behavior? What about full stock? Is it laggy out of the box?


----------



## Bschrib

NatemZ said:


> So you have had 2 with this behavior? What about full stock? Is it laggy out of the box?


it's weird -- full stock and out of the box it ran fine for a few days. Then it would slow down to this incredible crawl where I was getting lots of slow-downs and freezes in all my apps. I can try going back to stock but I'm not certain it'll change it (although it truly cant hurt at this point).

I've just loaded up a fresh run of winner00's CM10 Kang (7/31) with his recommended gapps and it's still awful. Getting lag during the setup wizard is just not a good feeling.


----------



## gambit07

Pretty sure you're doing something wrong. In an attempt to be constructive, I will tell you that before you flash a new rom make sure you format Data, Cache and System. I had an issue with everything being slowish on the stock rom after I loaded a ton of apps, mostly games (>500mb remaining space). Had to wait until Paranoid came out, then I loaded that with the Trinity kernel now and have had no issues with the same amount of stuff. I'm running Winner's build on my Gnex and that has been running great as well, don't think it's an issue with the rom.


----------



## Bschrib

gambit07 said:


> Pretty sure you're doing something wrong. In an attempt to be constructive, I will tell you that before you flash a new rom make sure you format Data, Cache and System. I had an issue with everything being slowish on the stock rom after I loaded a ton of apps, mostly games (>500mb remaining space). Had to wait until Paranoid came out, then I loaded that with the Trinity kernel now and have had no issues with the same amount of stuff. I'm running Winner's build on my Gnex and that has been running great as well, don't think it's an issue with the rom.


While I appreciate the helpful insight, I've been flashing ROMs since the days of the original Droid. I always wipe data/cache/dalvik/system before I flash a new ROM. I don't think it's an issue with the ROM either, it feels like it's I/O related. Anytime the system has to fetch any data it just slows to a crawl.

Really wish I could pin it down. I'll try removing some apps and see if that helps to resolve it, but I doubt it's space-related, as I've still got about 2.5GB free.


----------



## Bschrib

Going to upload a video later this morning..I don't think I can adequately express just how slow it is (I gave up checking email from it and an using my phone for morning news).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Justigar

I thought it was just me....mine has been doing the exact same (also 16gb) and has on both stock, custom ROM and kernels.

I find that Chrome, FB, Pulse, Flipboard will occasionally just grind to a halt and then just spring back into life. I also notice this occasionally with the keyboard freezing and then jumping forward. Games tend to also have the occasional stammer.

When powering the unit on it also takes an extortionate amount of time for all my widgets to load up (1-2 min) whereas my Gnex does it in about 15 secs for the same widgets.

I've used faux kernel, trinity and Motley along with stock.
ROM wise I've had stock, BAMF, AOSP and Glazed. No matter what combo the same thing happens.

While I've not exchanged this unit yet (in the uk - physical stores are totally out of stock) if I can't resolve it I may end up just returning it and waiting for a bit for some new stock to filter through.


----------



## Bschrib

Uploading some videos now (at work, may take a bit). But yeah that's exactly it. I actually uninstalled Flipboard altogether because it was guaranteed to hang. I thought maybe it was running in the background and somehow grinding the device to a halt but that never resolved it.

I've tried Faux, Trinity and Motley as well, along with stock kernel and none of those changed anything.
ROM's I've gone through are EuroSkank's CM10, Winner00's, AOKP Alpha 3.. Nothing.

I've tried loading different gapps and still get the same slowness. I think what really kills me is that it's immediate upon booting up that it's slow. It takes I kid you not 5 minutes just to get through the setup wizard. Sometimes the first screen I see after loading a ROM (and yes, I wiped everything) is that the Setup Wizard is not responding..

It's just frustrating because for the first few days my second unit was literally like a new tablet compared to my first (which had the slow down issues that I have now, along with screen jitter, horizontal lines and screen lift). But now it's probably worse speed-wise. The only thing I can think is that somehow the partition is screwed up? I see that TWRP (and I think CWM) are running rm commands instead of formatting. Is there someway to format the partition's?

I'm just worried if I wait to long since I bought this through the Play Store that they won't honor my warranty since there is nothing physically obviously defective with this..


----------



## Mustang302LX

Damn this is a weird issue. I had mine on CM10 and had it unplugged/using it for 3+ days bringing battery down to 25% or so and the thing was running fast as all hell the entire time. I'm wondering if there is an app doing something that is hogging the resources making your lag happen.


----------



## nhat

Flash back to stock following these steps to format everything: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28544-guide-nexus-7-bootloadersrecoveriesrootback-to-stock/#entry764332


----------



## Bschrib

nhat said:


> Flash back to stock following these steps to format everything: http://rootzwiki.com...ck/#entry764332


Thank you! I'm going to try and do that during my lunch. Here's a video sort of showing the issue. I didn't encounter the worst of what I usually get when I did the video but the stutters/slow loads were still pretty annoying. The internet here through WiFi is plenty quick (About 23.5Mbps last I tested it).






I'll post back if the formatting fixed it.


----------



## baggy

I've also had this problem lately, but it doesn't seem quite as bad as yours from the video. I'm completely stock but rooted. Its very obvious on boot as you said with widgets taking a long time to load, also in the Google+ app posts take quite a while to load. This is my second Nexus 7 after my first had the screen lifting problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bschrib

Ok, so a good news update. After restoring to stock everything is running quickly again. It's strange because I've restored to stock before, using the old file (and it didn't include the bootloader?) In any event I'm happy that everything seems snappy again. No waiting several seconds for menu to load, which is always helpful.

I'm going to start loading apps again. I think I'm going to avoid restoring my old Titanium Backup apps, just as a precaution.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Bschrib said:


> Ok, so a good news update. After restoring to stock everything is running quickly again. It's strange because I've restored to stock before, using the old file (and it didn't include the bootloader?) In any event I'm happy that everything seems snappy again. No waiting several seconds for menu to load, which is always helpful.
> 
> I'm going to start loading apps again. I think I'm going to avoid restoring my old Titanium Backup apps, just as a precaution.


Cool! Hopefully it stays snappy. Let us know how it works out after adding apps back and running for a while.


----------



## tbcpn

Mustang302LX said:


> Damn this is a weird issue. I had mine on CM10 and had it unplugged/using it for 3+ days bringing battery down to 25% or so and the thing was running fast as all hell the entire time. I'm wondering if there is an app doing something that is hogging the resources making your lag happen.


I had a similar problem. Drove me effing nuts. Discussed in a different thread. What I think it was in my case was Currents and / or Pulse sort of constantly updating in the background. I could see the little lightening bolt in the WiFi icon constantly going, which was sucking the hell out of the system. I'd open Settings, and the screen would show the Setting header but nothing else for five to 10 seconds. Ditto with RootExplorer, etc. Would occasionally get a crash in Settings --> Applications.

Killed all background syncs of all apps save Gmail, and N7 is snappy and happy again. Running stock rooted - pruned / stock kernel.


----------



## Bschrib

tbcpn said:


> I had a similar problem. Drove me effing nuts. Discussed in a different thread. What I think it was in my case was Currents and / or Pulse sort of constantly updating in the background. I could see the little lightening bolt in the WiFi icon constantly going, which was sucking the hell out of the system. I'd open Settings, and the screen would show the Setting header but nothing else for five to 10 seconds. Ditto with RootExplorer, etc. Would occasionally get a crash in Settings --> Applications.
> 
> Killed all background syncs of all apps save Gmail, and N7 is snappy and happy again. Running stock rooted - pruned / stock kernel.


Yeah I was hoping it was some background app initially too -- but to no avail. If it had been some background app I should have gotten full speed back after loading a new ROM. But the lag was still present even after booting for the first time on a new ROM.

In other news I've finally finished installing all of my apps (Thank god for Google Play letting you install apps from web) without the benefit of TiBu. I've got 93 apps installed, I also didn't copy back over my PS1 ROM's so I'm sitting at about 5GB free space now. Everything seems to be flying as fast as I can ever say I've seen it.

I'm currently running Paranoid's 7/28 and motley's 1.0.10 at stock clock/484GPU. So happy I have my tablet in working order again.


----------



## tbcpn

Bschrib said:


> Yeah I was hoping it was some background app initially too -- but to no avail. If it had been some background app I should have gotten full speed back after loading a new ROM. But the lag was still present even after booting for the first time on a new ROM.
> 
> In other news I've finally finished installing all of my apps (Thank god for Google Play letting you install apps from web) without the benefit of TiBu. I've got 93 apps installed, I also didn't copy back over my PS1 ROM's so I'm sitting at about 5GB free space now. Everything seems to be flying as fast as I can ever say I've seen it.
> 
> I'm currently running Paranoid's 7/28 and motley's 1.0.10 at stock clock/484GPU. So happy I have my tablet in working order again.


Glad to hear it's running smoothly again.

It's weird, because I've run a variety of JB ROMS / kernels (currently JellyBelly 5.1 / Faux 19) on my VZW GNex with virtually all the same apps installed, and have had none of this nonsense with my phone.


----------



## gambit07

Bschrib said:


> Yeah I was hoping it was some background app initially too -- but to no avail. If it had been some background app I should have gotten full speed back after loading a new ROM. But the lag was still present even after booting for the first time on a new ROM.
> 
> In other news I've finally finished installing all of my apps (Thank god for Google Play letting you install apps from web) without the benefit of TiBu. I've got 93 apps installed, I also didn't copy back over my PS1 ROM's so I'm sitting at about 5GB free space now. Everything seems to be flying as fast as I can ever say I've seen it.
> 
> I'm currently running Paranoid's 7/28 and motley's 1.0.10 at stock clock/484GPU. So happy I have my tablet in working order again.


Glad you got everything working! I never restore TiBa unless I'm going from the same rom to a newer version. I feel like there are usually little (or big) issues otherwise.


----------



## vectormax

Am I the only one that sees a snappy N7 with a lousy internet connection? Were you at Starbucks? JK, I've had problems with my home Wi-Fi when using certain routers. Mostly issues with Droids on mixed B & G networks. I was able to solve the problem by selecting G only in the router 's Wi-Fi settings. Being that this is the second device with the same issue, is the router/network the same?

Glad you got it working now. If problems return after awhile, check your router.

Seriously, in the video I only saw issues with networking and not so much hardware. I enjoy 50mbs down 25mbs up (FIOS), I switched to a D Link N router because FIOS will only do B/G and I wanted added range and speed for local file transfers. 
Good luck!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bschrib

vectormax said:


> Am I the only one that sees a snappy N7 with a lousy internet connection? Were you at Starbucks? JK, I've had problems with my home Wi-Fi when using certain routers. Mostly issues with Droids on mixed B & G networks. I was able to solve the problem by selecting G only in the router 's Wi-Fi settings. Being that this is the second device with the same issue, is the router/network the same?
> 
> Glad you got it working now. If problems return after awhile, check your router.
> 
> Seriously, in the video I only saw issues with networking and not so much hardware. I enjoy 50mbs down 25mbs up (FIOS), I switched to a D Link N router because FIOS will only do B/G and I wanted added range and speed for local file transfers.
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I really wish I could have captured a session with it being ridiculous about laoding apps. I'd load XDA and select a topic (only when I need to be in a hurry of course would this happen...e.g: before work in the morning, or as I'm trying to go to bed in the evening..ugh) and it would take about 30 seconds to load a topic, then finally decide "nah, not quick enough"."Would you like to close this application?". Anyways though it's all working well now. But yeah the networking issues were part of the overall problem. I could download something and it would go at about 5kbps, until after about 5 minutes it'd kick to normal speeds and conclude.

As for internet I was at work -- we have a T1 or something, and the download speeds that I can get through any test on the network are 20-35mbps..

Who knows what the deal was, but the fastboot erase stuff definitely fixed me up. I'd recommend ANYONE do a fastboot erase on their device prior to enjoying it.


----------



## baggy

I fixed this by erasing everything but it seems to be coming back a little now, widgets taking ages to load again







.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## phcahill

I have opened a case with Asus. Could others please do the same. I don't know how to open a case with Google. If anyone does, please post a link.
Regards
Paul

_There is an issue with the 16GB Nexus 7 that many people are finding._
_If this tablet is filled up with files, e.g. video or music files, until there is less than 3 to 4GB free, the tablet dramatically slows down. Apps are very slow to load. The interface becomes jerky._
_Benchmarks show very slow sequential and random writes. This appears to be the cause of the issue. The only solution appears to be a factory reset. However the problem will come back._
_http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31490-very-slow-nexus-7/
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1811432
http://www.modaco.com/topic/356978-n7-slow-down-laggy/page__st__20
http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1808952.html_


----------



## phcahill

Please add your 2c and androbench results to this thread I've started on Google's product forums. Maybe google are watching.
http://productforums.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/mobile/loqbCbKVMWE
Paul


----------



## phcahill

I and maybe others have managed to get an article published on The Register.
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/11/nexus_7/
However the commentards have missed the issue and think that owners are bleating that they only have 13GB and not 16GB or that it runs slow when 99% full.
Please comment on the article that write performance is still a tenth of what it should be, even when the file system is cleared down so that lots of space is free.
So far the only solution is a factory reset.


----------



## Formula84

phcahill said:


> Please add your 2c and androbench results to this thread I've started on Google's product forums. Maybe google are watching.
> http://productforums.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/mobile/loqbCbKVMWE
> Paul


When I go to this I get the default my groups Page... Can u post the link again.

I was running aokp on my n7 and was having terrible performance... Tried swapping kernels then different roms dirty flashing and it was terrible still. I did have about 1.8 gb free.

I deleted a bunch of stuff that brought me back to 4.5 free and started with a fresh build of winner cm 10 kang. I am Damn this thing is lighting now. BEFORE I would get all kinds of lag. Scrolling in general was jerky in all apps and widgets. Now I am golden... Really sucks the answer was not having my limited 16gb filled up.

Before with under 2gb free... 









After with 4.5 gb free... 









Same rom as middle pic nothing changed besides filling up storage (did some image backups to fill) got to 800mb free. Drastic change what a shame... Terrible issue to have.










Now after deleting the backups and rebooting...









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## vectormax

(Warning, stupid question follows)
Did you disable auto update on the Play Store?

My N7 would always check for updates as soon as it connected to Wifi. Then proceed to download every update. The results was lag loading any app that connects to the internet. Similar to your video.

Turned auto update off for all apps. Smooth as butter now.

Good luck!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33

I use the v6 supercharger, no slow nexus 7..... 








AOKP latest unofficial nightly, Trinity kernel TSVZ-ALPHA 111, v6 supercharger.
Edit: 2.64GB free. 8 GB N7
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33

Anyone else try this?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Formula84

jova33 said:


> Anyone else try this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Do the same testing I did, fill it up now to under 1GB free and run the same Benchmark using the same rom + kernel...

BTW your numbers are super high for read/write already, but it would be interesting to see what it drops to when loaded up.


----------



## jova33

Same kernel. AOKP build 2 though. And the kernel is only supposed to run at 1400 MHz, don't know why for the first test it was at 1500.


















Edit: after emptying storage








Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baggy

The 8GB uses a different flash storage module and doesn't seem to have the same problem


----------



## jova33

The read and write speeds still get low

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Formula84

Anyone know if this happens on stock 4.1.2 firmware?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat

I'll test it out today and report back. Just did a clean install of the JZO54K factory image on my 16gb.


----------



## Formula84

nhat said:


> I'll test it out today and report back. Just did a clean install of the JZO54K factory image on my 16gb.


What would be great is we could also have people post their HW Versions... you can get to this info via the bootloader.... from a power off hold Power + Vol Down and once in the bootloader look for the HW Version Line....

It would help narrow down if the slowness is associated with a type of hardware variant.

I have the slowdown and my HW Version is ER3

Also After going to the new Bootloader version on mine I could no longer boot into recovery had to revert to 3.34 bootloader.


----------



## nhat

Running JZO54K factory image with root
HW Version ER3
Bootloader 3.41 (haven't tested recovery because I've always used fastboot to boot the recovery instead of flashing it on the N7)
12.46GB free. I'll test it with <3GB in a few.


----------



## Formula84

nhat said:


> Running JZO54K factory image with root
> HW Version ER3
> Bootloader 3.41 (haven't tested recovery because I've always used fastboot to boot the recovery instead of flashing it on the N7)
> 12.46GB free. I'll test it with <3GB in a few.


Did you test with it loaded down? is that what the second shot is?


----------



## nhat

Formula84 said:


> Did you test with it loaded down? is that what the second shot is?


No, not yet. Second shot was to see how much the scores vary.

I'll load it up tonight.


----------



## throwbot

Haven't read through all of the posts, but was this attributed to the fact that the memory was filled up? Mine lags like hell every time I get within 2 or 3 gigs of being full. Totally sucks, time for stick mount.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat

These are with 2.4GB free.


























But something isn't quite right...


----------



## Formula84

nhat said:


> These are with 2.4GB free.
> 
> But something isn't quite right...


Those actually look okay...you should try to get it under 1gb that's were it really seemed to get choked up.

I only quoted that one picture because that is weird, what's up with the graph?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natey2

Bschrib said:


> full stock and out of the box it ran fine for a few days. Then it would slow down to this incredible crawl where I was getting lots of slow-downs and freezes in all my apps.


Sounds like an app/apps leaking resources. Have you checked the logcat for messages about processes getting killed and auto-restarted?


----------



## Bots

Yeah sounds like a rogue app leaking memory or possibly a borked rom. What rom are you running? I had an install of a cm10 nightly that was slow as molasses. I just waited a few days and recompiled and everything was fixed.


----------

